# Herz aus Stahl: Deutscher Trailer zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt



## FlorianStangl (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Herz aus Stahl: Deutscher Trailer zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Herz aus Stahl: Deutscher Trailer zum Panzer-Film mit Brad Pitt


----------



## PyjamaBoy (18. Juli 2014)

Ich freue mich richtig auf den Film! Der Trailer ist schon sehr spannend und atemberaubend.

Mit einer dreifachen Starbesetzung  
Brad, Shia und dem einen aus The Walking Dead, dessen Name mir gerade entfallen ist


----------



## Mothman (18. Juli 2014)

Mal wieder nen richtigen Panzerfilm begrüße ich, Brad Pitt kann ich aber absolut nicht leiden. Wer ihn im Original kennt, der weiß, dass das kein guter Schauspieler ist.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Mal wieder nen richtigen Panzerfilm begrüße ich, Brad Pitt kann ich aber absolut nicht leiden.



Ich kann ihn besser leiden als diesen hyperaktiven Transformers Alki^^


----------



## Mothman (18. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Ich kann ihn besser leiden als diesen hyperaktiven Transformers Alki^^


Der schauspielert aber wenigstens etwas besser.^^


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der schauspielert aber wenigstens etwas besser.^^



Gar nicht. [emoji6]


----------



## Mothman (18. Juli 2014)

Nyx-Adreena schrieb:


> Gar nicht. [emoji6]


Wohl.


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Der schauspielert aber wenigstens etwas besser.^^



Aber nur besoffen.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juli 2014)

wenn der Soundtrack nicht von Manowar ist bin ich Enttäuscht


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Juli 2014)

World of Tanks meets Manowar - ich mag die Idee, Enisra, war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## springenderBusch (18. Juli 2014)

Warum gibt's keinen Panzerfilm in dem ein deutscher Panzer gegen 500 Amerikaner kämpft ?

Ist doch wohl dann nicht etwa zu wenig Platz für zu viel amerikanischen Hurra-Patriotismus ?


----------



## FlorianStangl (18. Juli 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Warum gibt's keinen Panzerfilm in dem ein deutscher Panzer gegen 500 Amerikaner kämpft ?
> 
> Ist doch wohl dann nicht etwa zu wenig Platz für zu viel amerikanischen Hurra-Patriotismus ?


Vermutlich ist die Hälfte der deutschen Bevölkerung noch dabei, sich für ein paar Fußballer zu entschuldigen. Bis aus weiteres dürfen also keine teutonischen Heldentaten mehr gefeiert werden


----------



## FoxfireMK (18. Juli 2014)

Yea! "schieß die Drecksau ab!" die dumme NAZI-Drecksau.
Kommt der Bärenjude auch wieder? Mit dem Baseballschläger?
Wenn du Mondnazis zu verstärkung kommen wirds aber hart fürn Sherman.

Scheißfilm -.-


----------



## OldShatterhand (18. Juli 2014)

Na wenn sich für den geistreichen Kommentar die Anmeldung nicht gelohnt hat...


----------



## USA911 (18. Juli 2014)

Ach Hollywood, da habt ihr aber mal wieder schön die Amerikanische Patrioten Brille aufgehabt. Die hätten mal besser in der Geschichte nachgelesen, wie gut denn die Sherman Panzer waren. Die Shermans waren für den Kampfpanzer VI Tiger einfach nur Pappscheiben. Der Tiger konnte mehrere direkte Treffer einstecken wärend die Shermans Große Probleme mit der Panzergranate 40 hatten. Wurde die Panzergranate 39 (Wolframcabid Hartkerngeschoß, wegen Wolframmangel selten eingesetzt) verwendet, war das als hätten der Tiger auf ne Blechdose geschossen.

Aber da leider die Zeitzeugen inzwischen so langsam alle Aussterben kann man ja wieder so eine Propaganda Lüge verbreiten. Auch der heutige Abramspanzer wäre in einer Schlacht dem aktuellen Leopard 2A5 / 2A6 unterlegen. (Alleine das die Amis immer noch das Deutsche Feuerleitsystem benötigen). Aber ich hoffe das die Jugend wenigstens die geschichte richtig vermittelt bekommen und nicht das Kino / Fernsehen es ihnen bei bringt.

Hier mal ein Ausschnitt aus Wiki:

Nach der alliierten Invasion in der Normandie wurden in den folgenden Wochen drei schwere Panzerabteilungen mit insgesamt 126 Tigern in das Kampfgebiet verlegt.[SUP][55][/SUP]  Wegen der nur schrittweise eintreffenden Verbände und der  marschbedingten Ausfälle kamen die Tiger immer nur in geringer Anzahl  gleichzeitig zum Einsatz, so dass sie keinen operativen Einfluss auf den  Verlauf der Schlacht hatten, obwohl ihnen dies in der westalliierten  Nachkriegsliteratur häufig zugeschrieben wurde.[SUP][56][/SUP]  Wie schon zuvor in Nordafrika war der Tiger allen alliierten Panzern  weit überlegen, lediglich der nur in geringen Stückzahlen eingesetzte „Sherman Firefly“, eine britische Spezialversion des M4 Sherman mit einer 17-Pfünder-Kanone,  war zumindest in Bezug auf Feuerkraft dem Tiger ebenbürtig. Bis Mitte  August gingen allein auf das* Konto der nur in kleinen Gruppen  eingesetzten Tiger rund 500 zerstörte Panzer*, die jedoch die Alliierten  aufgrund ihrer industriellen Übermacht innerhalb kürzester Zeit ersetzen  konnten.[SUP][57][/SUP] Bis zum Abschluss der Operation Ende August, wozu auch der verlustreiche Kessel von Falaise  zählte, gingen sämtliche Tiger verloren, so dass sich zu diesem  Zeitpunkt kein einziger Tiger an der Westfront befand. Eine Analyse der  Verluste von 105 verlorengegangenen Tigern ergab, dass nur *38 auf  direkte Feindeinwirkung* zurückzuführen waren, während der Rest  aufgegeben oder gesprengt wurde. Darüber hinaus waren während der  gesamten Kämpfe in der Normandie entgegen den hohen alliierten  Erfolgsmeldungen insgesamt nur dreizehn Verluste auf Fliegerangriffe  zurückzuführen.[SUP][58][/SUP]

 Im nachfolgenden Zeitraum gingen die Alliierten aufgrund der  Unterlegenheit ihrer Panzer dazu über, lokalisierte Tiger-Einheiten  großräumig zu umgehen, wodurch die untermotorisierten und  defektanfälligen Tiger zwecks Vermeidung einer Einkesselung zum verlustreichen Rückzug gezwungen wurden.[SUP][59][/SUP] Im weiteren Verlauf konnten die Fahrzeuge häufig nur noch einzeln eingesetzt werden. An der Ardennenoffensive  nahmen 35 Tiger I teil, die in der Schlacht keine Totalverluste  erlitten. Im März 1945 belief sich der Bestand von Tiger I an der  Westfront auf nur noch 13 Exemplare.[SUP][60][/SUP] Mit der erweiterten Verbreitung von unterkalibrigen APCR-Hartkerngeschossen  waren jetzt auch mehr und mehr reguläre Panzerabwehrwaffen in der Lage,  einen Tiger zu bekämpfen. Einen vergleichbaren Panzer besaßen die  Alliierten aber erst gegen Ende des Krieges mit dem M26 Pershing,  von dem jedoch wegen diverser Verzögerungen nur 20 Stück in die Kämpfe  auf dem europäischen Kriegsschauplatz eingreifen konnten.
(Quelle:Panzerkampfwagen VI Tiger – Wikipedia)


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Die Shermans waren für den Kampfpanzer VI Tiger einfach nur Pappscheiben. Der Tiger konnte mehrere direkte Treffer einstecken wärend die Shermans Große Probleme mit der Panzergranate 40 hatten. Wurde die Panzergranate 39 (Wolframcabid Hartkerngeschoß, wegen Wolframmangel selten eingesetzt) verwendet, war das als hätten der Tiger auf ne Blechdose geschossen.



Mag ja sein, verloren haben wir trotzdem. (Glücklicher weise)


----------



## USA911 (19. Juli 2014)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, verloren haben wir trotzdem. (Glücklicher weise)



Als ich finde nicht das wir verloren haben. Denn dadurch sind wir zu einer richtig Guten Nation geworden, wo wir Bürger in aller Welt geschäzt werden. 

Finde es halt einfach nur sehr schade, das da die Fakten so stark verdreht werden. Das schmälert den Film, da er auf wahre Begebenheiten beruht.


----------



## AndreasMaier (19. Juli 2014)

Der Film ist von demjenigen der in einem Film die Amis Enigma knacken ließ anstatt die Engländer. Worüber regt Ihr Euch auf? Spart Euch einfach das Geld anstatt so einen Schund zu finanzieren.


----------



## Lorksi (19. Juli 2014)

Der Film ist shit.
Aber die Besetzung: Erstklassig !


----------



## OldShatterhand (19. Juli 2014)

Schon lustig wie alle hier behaupten, der Film wäre Mist, ohne ihn gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie alle hier behaupten, der Film wäre Mist, ohne ihn gesehen zu haben.



Hm, ich finde, der Trailer ist schon ausreichend, um sich ein aussagekräftiges Bild zu machen.


----------



## Kwengie (19. Juli 2014)

schon wieder so ein "Propagandafilm", in dem sich die Amis als Saubermänner darstellen.
Im neuen "Kalten Krieg" brauchen die das ja auch ... *lol*

"zusterst habe ich Deutsche in Afrika getötet, jetzt töte ich Deutsche in Deutschland"
wie geil in der heutigen Zeit...


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2014)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie alle hier behaupten, der Film wäre Mist, ohne ihn gesehen zu haben.


Dann trag ich mal zur Erheiterung bei: Der Film ist Mist.

Richtig, ich hab ihn nicht gesehen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2014)

Als reines Popcornkino kann der Film evtl. was taugen - mehr, denke ich,  sollte man aber keinesfalls erwarten.


----------



## springenderBusch (19. Juli 2014)

Hossa die Waldfee !
Ich dachte ich werde der Einzige sein der, aufgrund der überbordenden politischen Korrektheit in diesem Land, einen entsprechenden Kommentar abläßt.
So kann man sich irren.

Ich habe nichts gegen hochwertige Kriegsfilme und bin auch froh das Deutschland vor dem August ´45 niedergerungen wurde.
Aber ich habe es absolut satt - selbst unter Verdrehung eventueller Tatsachen - noch als Massenmörder oder der Buhmann der Welt da zu stehen oder herhalten zu müssen,
nur um diese "billigen" Propagandafilmchen zu rechtfertigen, die nichts weiter zu tun zu haben als den amerikanischen Pöbel bei der Stange zu halten und ihn auf eine weitere kriegerische Auseinandersetzung
ihrer Regierung vor zu bereiten.
In der DDR wurden wir von den Russen von oben herab wie Abfall behandelt und mußten das tun was die sagten, jetzt das Gleiche von den Amerikanern aus.

Man man man.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2014)

hier tragen aber einige dick auf.
kommt mal runter - das ist ein FILM, also reine UNTERHALTUNG. 
mann mann mann


----------



## HugoBenni (19. Juli 2014)

Das gibt es nur in Deutschland, ein Film wo die Besatzer über die Besetzten, einen Film drehen, fünf Mann , Brad Pitt (USA), Shia (USA jüdisch),  Typ( Mexikaner) , Walkind Dead Schauspieler und noch ein Nobody eine 300 starke Truppe fertig machen. Nur zur Info , die Deutschen haben für ihr Vaterland gekämpft und es waren nicht alle so "böse " wie die Amerikaner, die Deutschen darstellen. Komisch, dass es keinen Film gibt wo die Amerikaner , die Franzosen die deutschen Frauen beim Einmarsch vergewaltigt haben. Ach, ja die Geschichte in unseren Schulen, stimmt zu 100 %, wurde nie von den Siegern definiert. Und ganz ganz Schlimm, wir dürfen nicht Stolz sein, sonst ist man ein NAZI und böse , schlecht usw. Nur zu Info mein Vater hat ein Migrationshintergrund, bin selber hier geboren, studiere hier und sehe Deutschland als mein Vaterland und singe immer bei WM Spielen die Nationalhymne mit. Lang leben die deutschen und  das heilige Deutschland.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2014)

HugoBenni schrieb:


> Lang leben die deutschen und  das heilige Deutschland.


Seit wann ist Deutschland "heilig"?


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Deutschland "heilig"?



seit 1254 bzw. dem 15. Jahrhundert
Heiliges Römisches Reich – Wikipedia


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> seit 1254 bzw. dem 15. Jahrhundert
> Heiliges Römisches Reich – Wikipedia


Nicht schlecht. Ich hatte keine ernste Antwort erwartet. 

Allerdings gab es später noch den Deutschen Bund, der sich dann Mitte/Ende des 19. Jhdts. auflöste und schließlich den Norddeutschen Bund, aus dem dann später das heutige Deutschland wurde.
Und da eben die Gründung des Norddeutschen Bundes nicht von der Kirche maßgeblich begleitet oder eben "heilig" gesprochen wurde ...


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Ich hatte keine ernste Antwort erwartet.



naja, ersetze ernsthaft durch zynisch 
Ich will nicht irgendwie postiv mit dem Kappes von dem in Verbindung stehen


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Juli 2014)

Und heute Früh dachte ich noch "Wir brauchen mehr Propagandafilme aus Übersee".


----------



## Kaeksch (19. Juli 2014)

Man möchte fast brechen. Hört dieses Amigedöns nie auf. Was haben wir den Göttern getan, um mit dieser Pest gequält zu werden?


----------



## JerrY1992 (19. Juli 2014)

Es ist 1945, sie sind in Deutschland, die deutschen sind also in einer Lage wo sie den ammis anscheinend überlegen sind, weil die ammis nur paar Panzer haben und Infantrie? Also das ist ja schonmal großer mist, Ich weis zwar das es noch viele verrückte Einheiten gab die noch gekämpft haben, aber die waren immer unterlegen, allein weil die ammis seit 1944 komplette Luftüberlegenheit hatten und 1945 in allem überlegen waren.  Panzerkampf auf 100m oder 50 sah auch wieder sehr nachvollziehbar aus. Nein danke, scheint irgend eine ausgedachte "amerika fuck yeah" story zu sein mit "realen Personen" wo aber auch nur der Name das einzige ist was gleich ist.


----------



## Spassbremse (19. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, ersetze ernsthaft durch zynisch
> Ich will nicht irgendwie postiv mit dem Kappes von dem in Verbindung stehen



Den Heiligenschein haben wir aber spätestens ganz offiziell 1806 verloren. Und wer war schuld daran? Genau, Nappi, die aparte korsische Bo(h)ne, die sich danach glatt selbst zum Kaiser gekrönt hat.


----------



## Chyio (19. Juli 2014)

die deutschen hätten besser nicht die dummen russen angegriffen...dann hätten wir den krieg gewonnen und wären eine nation... nun sind wir teil eines europas wo die regierung keine eier mehr in den hosen hat


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2014)

Chyio schrieb:


> die deutschen hätten besser nicht die dummen russen angegriffen...dann hätten wir den krieg gewonnen und wären eine nation... nun sind wir teil eines europas wo die regierung keine eier mehr in den hosen hat



schön wenn Leute nicht merken wie weit das Nazometer ausschlägt
Außerdem hätte man bei den "Profis" eher das Leid verlängert


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juli 2014)

was man hier teilweise für eine gequirlte scheisse lesen muss, ist einfach nur noch peinlich.


----------



## derredbaron (19. Juli 2014)

Der Film wird bestimmt unterhaltsam. Aber das ist schon Verdrehen von Tatsachen. 1 Sherman: 300 Deutsche zur Zeit von 1945... So viele Shermans gab es doch gar nicht zu dem Zeitpunkt


----------



## Tut_Ench (20. Juli 2014)

Finde ich auch immerwieder lustig, dass manch einer verwundert oder sogar sauer darauf ist, dass sich die Amis in einem eigenen Film als größte Helden der Welt darstellen. Das ist zum Einen nichts Neues und wird sich zum Anderen auf absehbare Zeit wohl auch nicht ändern. Wenn man das zum Kotzen findet, guckt man sich die Filme eben nicht an, so einfach ist das.
Vielleicht lag das auch nur an mir, ich hab auch Pacific Rim in 3D geguckt und fand ihn großartig. 

Ich muss sagen, dass mir der Trailer eigentlich ganz gut gefällt...zumindest der Englische, im deutschen Trailer find ich die Synchro irgendwie eigenartig, die Stimmen passen nicht so ganz zu den Leuten. Der englische Trailer ist meiner Ansicht nach erheblich stimmiger. Ins Kino werde ich für den Film auf jedenfall nicht gehen, vermutlich schaue ich mir den Originalton auf DVD an.


----------



## Kwengie (20. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hier tragen aber einige dick auf.
> kommt mal runter - das ist ein FILM, also reine UNTERHALTUNG.
> mann mann mann





Bonkic schrieb:


> was man hier teilweise für eine gequirlte scheisse lesen muss, ist einfach nur noch peinlich.



ich will ja nichts sagen,
aber langsam wiederholst Du Dich...
Auf Meinungsfreiheit gibst Du demnach nichts?


und ich glaube kaum, daß der Regisseur großartig die Geschichtsbücher gewälzt hat, denn laut diesen tollen "Propagandafilmen" aus Amiland sind die es, die die Enigma erbeutet haben, obwohl es eigentlich die Engländer waren.
Man weiß ja schon sowieso, bevor man den eigentlichen Film gesehen hat, wer der Sieger ist und die Deutschen werden in allen ihren Filmen so hingestellt, als ob die kein Gewehr handhaben können, also strohdumm sind.

Ich habe schon genug von dem Film,
als ein Deutscher von Amis erschossen worden ist, obwohl er sich ergeben hatte. Tolle Saubermänner.
Warum machen die nicht etwas über den Hussein-Krieg und daß man sieht, wie Ami-Soldaten Zivilisten erschießen bzw. foltern?
... wäre bestimmt lustig...

Filme,
wie "Die Brücke" sprechen mich an und nicht, daß von einer Nation der Krieg glorifiziert wird.

Ich bin Deutscher und ich finde es einfach von den Amis sprichwörtlich scheiße.
Wie wäre es, wenn wir Deutsche Filme am laufenden Band über den französichen Krieg drehen würden, wo wir unsern Nachbarn gedemütigt haben? 
Ich glaube, das würden die Franzosen auch nicht gut finden und der II. Weltkrieg ist bald 100 Jahre vorbei, warum geilen sich die Amis immer noch drauf auf?

und:
grad zur Zeit der Spionage-Affäre...


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ... der II. Weltkrieg ist bald 100 Jahre vorbei...


Nächstes Jahr 70 Jahre - bis 100 ist da noch einiges an Platz.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2014)

Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Finde ich auch immerwieder lustig, dass manch einer verwundert oder sogar sauer darauf ist, dass sich die Amis in einem eigenen Film als größte Helden der Welt darstellen. Das ist zum Einen nichts Neues und wird sich zum Anderen auf absehbare Zeit wohl auch nicht ändern.


Genauso wie der "Humor" von Mario Barth oder die "Musik" von Dieter Bohlen - aber dennoch darf man seine Meinung dazu äußern und sich wundern, daß denen immer noch nix besseres einfällt.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juli 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Auf Meinungsfreiheit gibst Du demnach nichts?



verbiete ich irgendwem seine meinung zu äußern? könnte ich doch gar nicht. 
nur werd ich diese kommentare ebenfalls wohl wiederum kommentieren dürfen, oder?
auch das ist teil der meinungsfreiheit.


----------



## Mothman (20. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nur werd ich diese kommentare ebenfalls wohl wiederum kommentieren dürfen, oder?
> auch das ist teil der meinungsfreiheit.


Meinungfreiheitsception


----------



## Enisra (20. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verbiete ich irgendwem seine meinung zu äußern? könnte ich doch gar nicht.
> nur werd ich diese kommentare ebenfalls wohl wiederum kommentieren dürfen, oder?
> auch das ist teil der meinungsfreiheit.



ja, leider haben viele das nicht wirklich verstanden das wenn die Kritik bzw. Meinungen anderer an der eigenen Meinung einschränken genau das ist, was man anderen "vorwirft"
Vorallem sollten manche sich mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, das Meinungen auch durchaus Falsch sein können


----------



## FreshHenni (20. Juli 2014)

Ohje, sieht für mich nach Pathos aus..


----------



## Mirten (20. Juli 2014)

Man hätte doch wenigstens den Trailer mit
"Der neue History-Fiction-Film von David Ayer"
einleiten können.
Schade, dass etablierte Schauspieler bei so einem Müll mitmachen. Was habe ich schon viele meiner Schauspielerlieblinge an solche dämlichen Filme verlieren sehen.


----------



## Krichswollef (21. Juli 2014)

Ja, natürlich. Ein Sherman M4 gegen einen PzKpfw VI .

Ich kann diese US-Propaganda einfach nicht mehr sehen!


----------



## zarderaque (21. Juli 2014)

ich kanns nicht mehr sehen,... (n)


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2014)

und natürlich kommt der user mit dem zweifelhaften avatar auch aus seinem loch gekrochen...


----------



## USA911 (21. Juli 2014)

Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, das die Amis die Guten sind, schließlich haben sie mit GB, Kanada und der UDSSR Europa befreit. Allerdings ist es eine Beleidigung für jeden einfachen Soldaten der seine Befehle befolgt hat, so dargestellt zu werden.
Denn jeder einfache Soldat, egal auf welcher Seite, hat nur das gemacht was ihm befiehlt wurde. Ebenso difarmiert sich die US-Arme damit selber, denn sie waren nicht solchne Dreckssäcke wie sie sich jetzt in dem Filmausschnitt darstellen. Warum sind wohl die meisten Soldaten lieber in Gefangenschaft der Amis gegangen als in die Hände der Russen zu fallen?

Wenn man in unserer heutigen Zeit schon so einen Film macht, dann sollte man auch beide Seiten beleuchten, denn so erweckt sich nur der Eindruck, das gewollt wird, das die Amis als unschlagbar darstehen um wieder neue und weitere Akzeptanz von Kriegen in der Bevölkerung zu erzeugen. "Band of Brothers" hat es zum Beispiel recht gut gemacht oder der Deutsche Klassiker "Die Brücke" (bitte nur das Original nicht die Nachverfilmung). Die Brücke stellt zum Beispiel mehr als gut da, wie Sinnlos manche Aktionen waren und sind und zeigt wie es wirklich ist und übermitteln wenigstens eine richtige Botschaft.

Denn Sinn und zweck eines Kriegsfilms, sollte eigentlich sein, darzustellen, wie schrecklich der Krieg wirklich war und ist und nicht ihn zu glorifizieren. Denn das stumpft nur ab und lässt die Menschen vergessen was für Leid und Elend in den Kriegsgebieten rund um die Welt von ein paar wenigen den Massen aufgezwengt wird!


----------



## Enisra (21. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> und natürlich kommt der user mit dem zweifelhaften avatar auch aus seinem loch gekrochen...



aber immerhin ist der Kommentar passend dazu


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber immerhin ist der Kommentar passend dazu



logisch.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Juli 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> verbiete ich irgendwem seine meinung zu äußern? könnte ich doch gar nicht.
> nur werd ich diese kommentare ebenfalls wohl wiederum kommentieren dürfen, oder?
> auch das ist teil der meinungsfreiheit.



dies spreche ich Dir auch nicht ab. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, und nur dieses habe ich bemängelt, daß Du zweimal den gleichen Inhalt geschrieben hast.
Das dürfte auch aus meinem Post hervorgegangen sein, gelle?

@Worrel:
die noch fehlenden dreißig Jahre sind auch bald vorbei...


----------



## Bonkic (21. Juli 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> dies spreche ich Dir auch nicht ab. Mir ist nur aufgefallen, und nur dieses habe ich bemängelt, daß Du zweimal den gleichen Inhalt geschrieben hast.



nach diesem beitrag...



> die deutschen hätten besser nicht die dummen russen angegriffen...dann  hätten wir den krieg gewonnen und wären eine nation... nun sind wir teil  eines europas wo die regierung keine eier mehr in den hosen hat



...sah ich mich genötigt, noch mal nachzulegen.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Juli 2014)

@Bonkico:
dann lese bitte meinen ersten Beitrag durch und aus dem geht schon hervor, daß ich Deine Posts gleichen Inhalts "mißbilligt" habe. Ich habe ja Deine beiden Aussagen zitiert. Naja, anscheinend ist die deutsche Sprache für Deutsche schwer zu verstehen. 



> _die deutschen hätten besser nicht die dummen russen angegriffen...dann hätten wir den krieg gewonnen und wären eine nation... nun sind wir teil eines europas wo die regierung keine eier mehr in den hosen hat_


_
... dann hätten uns die "dummen russen" angegriffen und ich glaube meinem Vater eher, der weiß Gott kein Nazi ist bzw. war.
Er ist ja noch ein lebender Zeitzeuge, aber wie lange noch und er hat in diesem verdammten Krieg mitgekämpft._


----------



## Kwengie (21. Juli 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Es spricht ja nichts dagegen, das die Amis die Guten sind, schließlich haben sie mit GB, Kanada und der UDSSR Europa befreit. Allerdings ist es eine Beleidigung für jeden einfachen Soldaten der seine Befehle befolgt hat, so dargestellt zu werden.
> Denn jeder einfache Soldat, egal auf welcher Seite, hat nur das gemacht was ihm befiehlt wurde. Ebenso difarmiert sich die US-Arme damit selber, denn sie waren nicht solchne Dreckssäcke wie sie sich jetzt in dem Filmausschnitt darstellen. Warum sind wohl die meisten Soldaten lieber in Gefangenschaft der Amis gegangen als in die Hände der Russen zu fallen?
> 
> Wenn man in unserer heutigen Zeit schon so einen Film macht, dann sollte man auch beide Seiten beleuchten, denn so erweckt sich nur der Eindruck, das gewollt wird, das die Amis als unschlagbar darstehen um wieder neue und weitere Akzeptanz von Kriegen in der Bevölkerung zu erzeugen. "Band of Brothers" hat es zum Beispiel recht gut gemacht oder der Deutsche Klassiker "Die Brücke" (bitte nur das Original nicht die Nachverfilmung). Die Brücke stellt zum Beispiel mehr als gut da, wie Sinnlos manche Aktionen waren und sind und zeigt wie es wirklich ist und übermitteln wenigstens eine richtige Botschaft.
> ...




jedenfalls sind solche Filme wie "Die Brücke" oder "08/15 ..." mir wesentlich lieber, weil die die Sinnlosigkeit eines Krieges aufzeigen. Mir gehen solche Szenen unter die Haut, als bei "Die Brücke" am Ende einer der beiden überlebenden Jugendlichen von einem Wehrmachtssoldaten aus dem Laster erschossen wird, weil nur der Befehl befolgt worden ist, die Brücke zu halten. Auch was die Vorgesetzten gemacht haben, war für mich unter "aller Kanone".

Auch fand ich es gut, daß vermittelt worden ist, daß der Deutsche sein Kriegshandwerk verstand. Die Amis hätten bestimmt aus der Szene folgendes gemacht, daß die im Nu die Brücke eingenommen hätten. 
Andersherum bekommt man das Bild vermittelt, daß der Deutsche (die Jugendlichen) sich verbissen und erfolgreich gewehrt hat und eine US-Gruppe,die Vorhut, stundenlang hinhielt. Im pausenlosen Feuergefecht unterlagen dann schließlich die Jugendlichen, bis zwei übrig geblieben sind. Einer wurde ja von eigenen Landsleuten erschossen, nur weil ein Befehl befolgt worden ist.
Diese Dramatik geht mir jedenfalls mehr unter die Haut und als Deutscher ist klar, auf welcher Seite ich stehe.

und es ist auch bekannt, daß der Ami es mit der Geschichte nicht genau nimmt. Hauptsache, er ist der Saubermann.
Bestes Beispiel ist doch der Film mit der erbeuteten Enigma. Jedenfalls wird auf ein U-Boot und deren Kennung aufmerksam gemacht. Diese Kennung existierte in der deutschen Marine nicht.


----------



## Mothman (21. Juli 2014)

USA911 schrieb:


> Denn Sinn und zweck eines Kriegsfilms, sollte eigentlich sein, darzustellen, wie schrecklich der Krieg wirklich war und ist und nicht ihn zu glorifizieren. Denn das stumpft nur ab und lässt die Menschen vergessen was für Leid und Elend in den Kriegsgebieten rund um die Welt von ein paar wenigen den Massen aufgezwengt wird!


Naja, das sind eigentlich eher Anti-Kriegsfilme. Aber du hast schon recht, da kann man nur schwer unterscheiden.


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> @Worrel:
> die noch fehlenden dreißig Jahre sind auch bald vorbei...


Eine Augenblick für das Universum, ein Großteil eines Menschenlebens.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Juli 2014)

Vermutlich ist der Film gerade gut genug, um ihn sich rotzbesoffen innerhalb des Freundeskreises anzuschauen und sich über die totale Fehlbesetzung lustig zu machen. Brad Pitt war in Inglorious Basterds lustig. Aber in einem vermeintlich ernsthaften Kriegsfilm? No Go. Ich warte ja auch nur noch auf den Bärenjuden.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Juli 2014)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wer ihn im Original kennt, der weiß, dass das kein guter Schauspieler ist.


Bei seinen Filmen der letzten Jahre könnte man dem sogar zustimmen, aber prinzipiell würde ich das nicht sagen.
In Twelve Monkeys beispielsweise war er großartig.


----------



## Kwengie (26. Juli 2014)

war da nicht etwas mit einer zweifelhaften Sekte und daß dieser Mann dafür öffentlich Werbung machte?


----------



## Worrel (26. Juli 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> war da nicht etwas mit einer zweifelhaften Sekte und daß dieser Mann dafür öffentlich Werbung machte?


Scheinbar nur in der Boulevardpresse - ich hab jedenfalls auf die Schnelle nix ernsthaftes aktuelles dazu gefunden.


----------



## Kwengie (27. Juli 2014)

da war mal was mit Tom Cruise und der Scientology-Sekte.
... habe da etwas verwechselt.


----------

